# Hot water heater won't stay lit



## wmayer (Nov 2, 2009)

I am able to get my hot water heater to lite and work for a few hours, but it keeps going out.  How do I trouble shoot to verify it si the thermal coupler or could it be something else?


----------



## travelover (Nov 3, 2009)

It is most likely the thermocouple. They are only about $10 - I'd buy one and see if it doesn't fix the problem.


----------



## inspectorD (Nov 3, 2009)

Dat's it..only I always buy two..one extra for the next time. You know, it always happens on the middle of a Sunday and no one is open.Monday shower is always tough.:2cents:


----------



## lillian (Mar 3, 2011)

I put new thermal coupler on it still go out few hour.


----------



## lillian (Mar 3, 2011)

lillian said:


> I put new thermal coupler on it still go out few hour.


 I have to re lite  it help


----------



## handyguys (Mar 4, 2011)

could it be a draft blowing it out?


----------



## texspirit (Jun 4, 2011)

I need one as well. I was told on FB that it is the same thing and I need to get a new one. They also told me I could do it myself. When I searched about it I found this website Forum. I am so glad to have found this place. Man am I. ^.^ but no time to find out where to find it and could I find one that cheap as well. 10.00 is a great price . I also am broke so I will have to do it myself. I have a 03 model and was wondering will I have to replace the seal they talked about on Youtube?


----------

